# Crabbing Report



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Me and my parents decided to try our luck at crabbing last night and had fair results. We tried our luck at the free fishing pier at Solomon's Island just before the rt 4 bridge. The crabs were few and far between but we ended up with a dozen and a half nice keepers. Half were caught on handlines and the other half were either caught on the pilings or floating. We also tried to fish a little but only ended up with a spot and a baby flounder. We saw some croakers caught by others but they were more scarce than the crabs were. Still nice to get some nice crabs, and even nicer to eat.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

How big were them crabs? Any of em over 6 inches? Some crab legs sound real nice right now.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I had a few over six inches and one male that was seven inches. The majority of the keepers were female. There were also a lot of tiny crabs swimming around the lights. And I think you mean crab claws .


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Anthony,

If you are willing to drive, try the rt. 50 pier on the choptank river in Cambridge, MD. 
I went sunday morning at 7am..left at 2pm with 17 (around 6-7" females and a couple males). Trick is to have the traps/drop-nets in the water by sunrise..

Some dude caught a Huge Black drum (40-50#, the tail was hanging out of his cooler) at the end of the pier.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*choptank pier*

That is a good crabbing pier during the summer. I have seen many over 8 inches caught there. And Anthony I meant crab legs!


----------



## h2oboss (Jun 18, 2004)

Not trying to piss on your wheaties but......Why keep the feamles? They're the future of the crab stock, it's bad enough the comms keep'm. Anyway, glad you and the folks got a few for the table.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

h2oboss said:


> Not trying to piss on your wheaties but......Why keep the feamles? They're the future of the crab stock, it's bad enough the comms keep'm. Anyway, glad you and the folks got a few for the table.


The same can be said about fish then even after they already spawned. They can still spawn next year right? I don't see a problem with keeping female crabs especially if you've spent hours to catch maybe a dozen. Besides, many asian cultures prefer female crabs.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

asians like the mustard inside the females....


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I must be a funny looking Asian*

I like the mustard too.  Actually the stuff we call the mustard, could actually be called the crab's liver. Except I hate liver. Anywho there is also a dish here in Maryland called she-crab soup. Vheck it out


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

You northern dudes,ANT and FL,want some blue claws....gimme a shout.....always got time fer a crab pickin @ the crib.....Lemme know when to pick up a bushel.I buy the crabs,you bring the brew.....A couple of cases of B/L's...thank you
I bet we drink all the brew,before we even finish the crabs.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> asians like the mustard inside the females....


That's some good stuff.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> You northern dudes,ANT and FL,want some blue claws....gimme a shout.....always got time fer a crab pickin @ the crib.....Lemme know when to pick up a bushel.I buy the crabs,you bring the brew.....A couple of cases of B/L's...thank you
> I bet we drink all the brew,before we even finish the crabs.


NEXT WEEKEND????? 
I'M IN!!!


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

I thought it was the ******** who like mustard


----------



## h2oboss (Jun 18, 2004)

Wrongway, I'm aware of the she crab soup recipie. And I'm not saying it's wrong or illegal just a thought. Comparing the state of crabs to that of rockfish is a not a good comparision, same theory but too completely differant fisheries. However in hindsight, a few females to top off an already difficult evening of crabbing isn't that bad, in fact I can't say I've never done that in years past. It just chaffes my onions when I see bushels of females for sale or coming off boats. I guess I got a little testy


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Think about it guys, 25-30 years ago when we had crabs for everyone 7 days a week female crabs were illegal to keep in MD ,also had lots of Rockfish to.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> NEXT WEEKEND?????
> I'M IN!!!



Lemme know....I'll get the bushel ready,bring the family,cause me and you ain't gonna finish it....first 1 sleeping is gonna get the eye  liner!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Lemme know....I'll get the bushel ready,bring the family,cause me and you ain't gonna finish it....first 1 sleeping is gonna get the eye  liner!


I can only chime in max at 1 doz and about 6 cold ones and I think that's alot of eating.  So if you get a bushel, about 100 crabs female, you need at least 10 strong eating people to finish. This could be a get together.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hey young boy(crawfish) lol, move on over and let a real crab eater in and all I need is a glass of ice tea(don't drink the suds) learned my lesson many years ago to much old bay and suds.


----------

